# Glomma bei Sarpsborg



## carpjunkie (23. Juli 2011)

So liebe Leute,
Da ich nächste Woche mit 2 Kumpel´s an die Glomma fahre,
wollte ich einfach nochmal nachfragen ob vielleicht irgendjemand noch ein paar Tipp´s für uns hat, Gerät ist eigentlich sehr gut vorhanden aber wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar!! #6
War jemand in letzter zeit dort?
Achja, Hechte und Barsche sind dann auf der Abschussliste^^


----------



## VOGULA (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

War letztes Jahr im Juli an der Glomma (aber auf Höhe Oslo) und jetzt im August geht´s wieder dort hin 

Ich freu mich schon wieder tierisch auf dieses Traumgewässer, was aber aufgrund der enormen Größe auch nicht grad einfach ist.

Schleppen tieflaufenden Wobblern um die 4-6m war sehr erfolgreich auf Hecht und große Barsche, sowie das Abwerfen der Krautkanten mit Top Water Baits, Spinnern, Old School Effzett Blinkern...

Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## carpjunkie (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

In knapp 2 stunden fahren wir los! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

